# what to do''



## danielito (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi ,, 

Here in costa rica we dont have any commercial substrate. so what its commonly done isto mix some black soil with natural clay and laterite for de bottom layer, wich is about about 1,5 inches, then a natural "river sand" about 1/2 inch and above that a natural river gravel....

ive tried it ones and it worked for me,, now im thinking on an iwagumi styled,, i dont know if this homemade substrate would be enough.. please help ...


thanks ....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to APC. Glad you joined us! 

I don't know why it would be any different for a iwagumi scape.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Bienvenido!

Sounds like a very good way to go.


----------

